# burn out a spot



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

shot a dandy eight last sat, hunted sun mornin, thurs night, last night, and plan on all day today if i dont freeze, i plan on givin it a break til weds am i in danger of burnin it out...btw i saw 2 does thurs, and 4 yesterday


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

anybody?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

You'll be fine as long as you don't scent up the area. Scent control is critical. Wear boots that control scent, don't walk on the trails the deer are using, and don't walk around in your kill zone...

When I shoot a deer from a stand I'm going to hunt again soon, I use a deer cart to move it out of the area before gutting...


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks i saw 3 does again this morning, they actually walked in on my trail cuz the snow is deep, which surprised me because i am usually anal as hell about entrance/exit after havin em spook b4


----------

